# Do we have a lab/vizsla mix?



## DBDC (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

We have a wonderful dog that we adopted from a labrador retriever rescue. People stop us all of the time to ask what kind of dog he is. Initially, we thought he was a yellow lab - - possibly a "Dudley" lab that has a flesh colored nose and around the eyes. Now, we are beginning to think he resembles more of a Vizsla. His bark sounds more like a hound and he is very playful and affectionate. We actually got a DNA test that said he was 50% lab, 25% dalmatian, and 25% border collie. The dalmatian/border collie part makes no sense and we discount it.

We posted some photos as an attachment to this message and also in the Gallery. We were curious about the thoughts of the followers of this forum. Thanks


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

looks Vizsla to me. 

The DNA test results are funny, IMO.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah -- dalmation and border collie -- HUH??

Cody is very adorable, by the way!! I am not a geneticist, but I do love these guessing games. Vizsla traits: playful and affectionate, check -- smooth, close, rust-colored coat, check -- eye color blends with coat color, check -- overall appearance is monochromatic, check... 

If I had to guess, I would guess this way: one of his grandparents MIGHT have been a yellow lab, but three of his grandparents were surely Vizslas. Lucky you! He's beautiful! :-* 

p.s. In that third photo, Cody really loooks 100% Vizsla. I would ask for my money back from that DNA lab. My previous dog before Willie looked a lot like Cody. When people used to ask me about her lineage, I would say, "She came from a shelter so I'll never know for sure, but I believe she is predominantly Vizsla."


----------



## DBDC (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for your replies! He is adorable and so sweet. Actually, I can't remember if I wrote that he was about 75 pounds, which I think is larger than the typical Vizsla.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, it is larger than the typical Vizsla, and closer to the Lab, but as it turns out, there are two separate standards for the breed... the American standard (AKC) and the Hungarian standard. 

My boy Willie weighs 70 lbs., and is as tall as he can be and still fall within the AKC standard, so he is large for his breed, too. When you look at him there is no question that he is a Vizsla, though. (Willie came out of the dog pound.)

p.s. You should have a read through this post:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2392.0.html

by Rod, a.k.a. redbirddog. Click on the link within the post, read the blog, and watch the video. It is very entertaining and cute, and shows the larger Vizslas.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

he so sweet. I can defiantly see some lab in him. Like his tail, and height. I think he is mostly vizsla though. Have Fun!


----------

